# Grouper



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Me and my dad tried again for some grouper since the season is near its end. Had a scamp in the boat on first drop and we thought we would limit out quickly, but it took all day and we were one short of our limit. My dad picked up a nice 16lb Gag just before it was time to head home. It was a beautiful day on the water. Had some nice swells in the morning, and the pass was built up with the out going tied and SE swells. It seemed like a few boats saw this and turned back in. It wasn't so bad once you got pass the inlet. Had a great time and can't wait to go back, hopefully once this front passes through.


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

more pics


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

pics


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like that will fill up a couple racks in the freezer! Nice haul. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice catch ! & Nice pics.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice pile. Too bad about the one that was mauled. Thanks Obama......I mean Flipper.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool report and great pics!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Ole Flipper taking his cut...lol


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

*Shark not flipper*

I'm not sure why you guys think flipper (dolphin) mauled that red snapper. It was actually a 5' shark. When I brought it up and saw it was a snapper I left it floating in the water because my dad was hooked up on that GAG and I went to help him. I noticed the shark came back to finish his dinner and pulled it out since I didn't want anything to do with a shark hookup. Luckily the shark left the GAG alone. The only time I have seen a dolphin attack a baited line was when we are tolling and they will steal the ballyhoo.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

brianspy said:


> I'm not sure why you guys think flipper (dolphin) mauled that red snapper. It was actually a 5' shark. When I brought it up and saw it was a snapper I left it floating in the water because my dad was hooked up on that GAG and I went to help him. I noticed the shark came back to finish his dinner and pulled it out since I didn't want anything to do with a shark hookup. Luckily the shark left the GAG alone. The only time I have seen a dolphin attack a baited line was when we are tolling and they will steal the ballyhoo.


I think the pictures of dolphin you uploaded led people to believe that. Nice haul by the way.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

People thought it was flipper because of your pictures and because it is fairly commonplace to have a porpoise take a snapper off the line when he is coming up. You are blessed if you haven't had the experience inside 12 miles out of pensacola pass.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

that sure is some purty water!
some good eatin too


----------

